# Sickly auratus



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey all,
I've got a blue bronze auratus on death's door for a reason I cannot discern. It shares a tank with a green bronze auratus, and has since my girlfriend purchased both from Quality Exotics a little less than a month ago. The green one has been doing great, eating, hopping, and generally being froggy. The blue one has also always been active, but since we got it, it has not gained as much weight as the other one, though they both started out about the same size (at 5 months old). In fact, it has become very anemic looking slowly over the time since. Anyhow, any guesses as to what's up? Happy to provide any other information concerning tank conditions, etc., just let me know what else is necessary. The main kicker is that the green one looks great. Thanks!

-Niels and Jenny


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Contact Quality Exotics. Bill will be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey,
Thanks, we have . We're heading up there tomorrow; I was just wondering if anyone had experienced anything like this. 

-Niels


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to know how this turned out.


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, we got the frog replaced for free (thanks a million Bill!  ) after it died. I was hoping for a little more info from the board, though...


----------

